
Show HN: Multi New Tab for Chrome – Your favorite sites on new tab pages - jlft
http://getmulti.co/
======
jlft
Hi there! Multi is a unique way to get your favorite sites on your Chrome new
tab. Enter a list of your favorite sites, and with each new tab Multi will
open a random site from your list. It works great with community sites like
Reddit, Product Hunt, Hacker News, Designer News, or any other sites you visit
frequently.

